# VW passat 3C ABS coding problem



## VWejne (Sep 14, 2009)

Hello I have "little" problem with my ABS. Can anybody help me about it?
After replace parking brake unit I have problem with coding of abs unit. 
on instrument still is lighted ABS, Parking brake and ESP. and on MFA is still sighned ABS/ESP problem. here is autotest from my car. 
Pleace help me what code I can use for it . It is wery important for me . I is winter and without ABS and ESP it is problem 

Thursday,15,December,2011,20:35:25:59525
VCDS Version: Release 11.11.0
Data version: 20111111



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 3C0
Scan: 01 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 25 37 42 44 46 4F 52 53 55 56 5D 62
72 76 77 7D

VIN: WVWZZZ3CZ6P161611 

01-Engine -- Status: Malfunction 0010
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: Malfunction 0010
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
37-Navigation -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: Malfunction 0010
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
4F-Centr. Electr. II -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
53-Parking Brake -- Status: Malfunction 0010
55-Xenon Range -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
5D-Operations -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000
76-Park Assist -- Status: OK 0000
77-Telephone -- Status: Malfunction 0010
7D-Aux. Heat -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: Redir Fail!
Part No SW: 03G 906 021 MR HW: 028 101 211 9
Component: R4 2,0L EDC G000SG 9389 
Revision: --H02--- Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Coding: 0000072
Shop #: WSC 66565 257 00032
VCID: 7BF0517F3AFE7F6

2 Faults Found:
006215 - Please check DTC Memory of ABS Controller 
P1847 - 000 - 
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 214261 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2016.14.29
Time: 16:03:22

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 798 /min
Speed: 0.0 km/h
(no units): 3.00
Voltage: 13.98 V
(no units): 0.00
Bin. Bits: 00000000
Angle: 0.000°

050199 - Implausible Data Received from Parking Brake Control Module 
U0417 - 000 - 
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 214261 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2016.14.29
Time: 16:03:23

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 798 /min
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Load: 0.0 %
Voltage: 13.91 V
Bin. Bits: 00001001
Torque: 136.6 Nm
Bin. Bits: 0 01 0

Readiness: 0 0 0 0 0 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 3C0-614-095-C2.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 614 095 P HW: 3C0 614 095 P
Component: ESP 440 C2 H015 0003 
Revision: H015 Serial number: 0667001597
Coding: 0000001
Shop #: WSC 08183 234 94928
VCID: 2F68B52FBE06536

3 Faults Found:
01314 - Engine Control Module 
000 - - 
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 194
Mileage: 214285 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2016.14.29
Time: 20:28:46

01044 - Control Module Incorrectly Coded 
000 - - 
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 194
Mileage: 214285 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2016.14.29
Time: 20:28:46

01279 - Longitudinal Acceleration Sensor (G251) 
005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 194
Mileage: 214285 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2016.14.29
Time: 20:28:46


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 1K0-820-047.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 820 047 JC HW: 1K0 820 047 JC
Component: Climatic PQ35 142 1111 
Revision: 00142012 Serial number: 00000000000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 6ED6682B798C1AE

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3C0-937-049-30-H.lbl
Part No SW: 3C8 937 049 F HW: 3C8 937 049 F
Component: Bordnetz-SG H54 2602 
Revision: 00H54000 Serial number: 00000009456874
Coding: EF828F8700281000280000000F00000000075C4164001120000000000000
Shop #: WSC 12345 123 12345
VCID: 3462BA43572070E

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 3C1 955 119 Labels: 1KX-955-119.CLB
Component: Wischer VW461 012 0503 
Coding: 00063445
Shop #: WSC 12345 

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 1K0 955 559 T Labels: 1K0-955-559-AF.CLB
Component: RegenLichtSens 011 1110 
Coding: 00483661
Shop #: WSC 12345 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 3C0-909-605.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 909 605 J HW: 3C0 909 605 J
Component: 04 AIRBAG VW8 029 2521 
Revision: 09029000 Serial number: 003A2P095SUQ 
Coding: 0012340
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
VCID: 2D54AF27B40A216

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 3C0-953-549-SW20.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 953 549 E HW: 3C0 953 549 E
Component: J0527 0015 
Revision: 00004000 Serial number: 3C9953507P 
Coding: 0000111
Shop #: WSC 00779 779 00779
VCID: 2E56A82BB90C5AE

Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
Component: E0221 002 0010

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 3C8-920-xxx-17.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 920 872 G HW: 3C0 920 872 G
Component: KOMBI H03 0305 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 160F00
Shop #: WSC 12345 123 12345
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04052
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW46.rod
VCID: 295C5B3748E23D6

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 3C0-959-433-25.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 959 433 K HW: 3C0 959 433 K
Component: IMMO 038 0367 
Revision: 00038000 Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Shop #: WSC 131071 1023 2097151
VCID: 326EBC5BAD347EE

Part No: 3C0 905 861 D
Component: ELV 024 0370
3C0905861D ELV 024 0370 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation Labels: None
Part No SW: 1K0 035 191 D HW: 1K0 035 191 D
Component: J401 0303 
Revision: 00018000 Serial number: VWZ1Z2G7476517
Coding: 0043400
Shop #: WSC 05314 000 00000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN2.lbl
Part No: 1K0 959 701 K
Component: Tuer-SG 024 2365 
Coding: 0000247
Shop #: WSC 00779 779 00779
VCID: 3666804B415C62E

2 Faults Found:
00120 - Outside Warning Light/Door exit Light Driver Side 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit
00131 - Outside Door Handle Illumination/mirror Light Driver Side 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x-44.clb
Part No: 1K1 909 144 K
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl.5 D06 1701 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 3360B95F522E776

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 3C0-959-433-46.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 959 433 K HW: 3C0 959 433 K
Component: KSG PQ46 ELV 038 0455 
Revision: 00038000 Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Coding: 10910A080186CE7E38021C1DF0084F0E703C00
Shop #: WSC 12345 123 12345
VCID: 326EBC5BAD347EE

Part No: 1K0 951 605 C
Component: LIN BACKUP HORN H03 1301

Component: NGS n.mounted 

Component: IRUE n.mounted 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 4F: Centr. Electr. II (J533_) Labels: 1K0-907-532.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 532 HW: 3C0 907 951 
Component: J533__Gateway P 0090 
Revision: -------- Serial number: 1100
Coding: 00000000
Shop #: WSC 24086 012 1979136
VCID: E6C6900B117C52E

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN2.lbl
Part No: 1K0 959 702 K
Component: Tuer-SG 024 2365 
Coding: 0000246
Shop #: WSC 00012 000 00000
VCID: 37788D4F46569B6

1 Fault Found:
00121 - Outside Warning Light/Door exit Light Passenger Side 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 53: Parking Brake Labels: 5N0-907-801.clb
Part No SW: 3C8 907 801 E HW: 3C8 907 801 E
Component: J540 EPB3 VW-15417 0007 
Revision: 010 Serial number: 00000000186890
Coding: 0000057
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
VCID: 2C52A2238F1028E

4 Faults Found:
00474 - Control Module for Immobilizer 
004 - No Signal/Communication - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11100100
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 195
Mileage: 214285 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2016.14.29
Time: 20:28:47

Freeze Frame:
Voltage: 12.00 V
Count: 36
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Hex Value: 0x1271
Hex Value: 0x0001
Hex Value: 0x1010

03182 - Clutch Position Sensor (G476) 
008 - Implausible Signal - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11111000
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 195
Mileage: 214285 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2016.14.29
Time: 20:28:45

Freeze Frame:
Voltage: 12.10 V
Count: 56
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Hex Value: 0x1261
Hex Value: 0x0001
Hex Value: 0x1010

01314 - Engine Control Module 
004 - No Signal/Communication - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11100100
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 195
Mileage: 214285 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2016.14.29
Time: 20:28:50

Freeze Frame:
Voltage: 12.00 V
Count: 73
Speed: 0.0 km/h
 Hex Value: 0x1271
Hex Value: 0x0001
Hex Value: 0x1010

01316 - ABS Control Module 
004 - No Signal/Communication - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 195
Mileage: 214285 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2016.14.29
Time: 20:28:45

Freeze Frame:
Voltage: 12.10 V
Count: 74
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Hex Value: 0x1271
Hex Value: 0x0001
Hex Value: 0x1010


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 5M0-907-357-V2.lbl
Part No SW: 5M0 907 357 C HW: 5M0 907 357 C
Component: AFS-Steuergeraet 0142 
Revision: 00H04000 Serial number: 
Coding: 2311169
Shop #: WSC 12345 123 12345
VCID: 3462BA43572070E

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 7L6 941 329 
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul l X018 
Coding: 00000035

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 7L6 941 330 
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul r X018 
Coding: 00000035

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: None
Part No SW: 1K0 035 191 D HW: 1K0 035 191 D
Component: R 0303 
Revision: 00018000 Serial number: VWZ1Z2G7476517
Coding: 0043400
Shop #: WSC 05314 000 00000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 5D: Operations Labels: 3C0-035-151.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 035 151 C HW: 3C0 035 151 C
Component: J738 011 0018 
Revision: 00011000 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 183A6EF32B88B4E

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left Labels: 1K0-959-703-GEN2.lbl
Part No: 1K0 959 703 F
Component: Tuer-SG 021 2432 
Coding: 0000144
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
VCID: 3360B95F522E776

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 1K0-959-704-GEN2.lbl
Part No: 1K0 959 704 F
Component: Tuer-SG 021 2432 
Coding: 0000144
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
VCID: 3462BA43572070E

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 76: Park Assist Labels: 1Z0-919-283.lbl
Part No SW: 1Z0 919 283 B HW: 1Z0 919 283 B
Component: Parkhilfe 4-Kan H04 0020 
Coding: 0000001
Shop #: WSC 131071 1023 2097151
VCID: 3D749F67646AB16

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone Labels: 3C0-035-730.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 035 730 B HW: 5N0 035 730 B
Component: J412 8502 
Revision: 00015000 Serial number: 0000B7A112387
Coding: 0020055
Shop #: WSC 00779 779 00779
VCID: 27585D0F96F60B6

1 Fault Found:
02794 - Cell-Phone Prep. Control Head (E508) 
009 - Open or Short to Ground
Freeze Frame:
 Fault Status: 01101001
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 195
Mileage: 214285 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2016.14.29
Time: 20:28:48


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 7D: Aux. Heat Labels: 1K0-963-235.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 963 235 E HW: 1K0 963 235 E
Component: PTC-Element 0404 
Revision: 00800000 Serial number: 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 2D54AF27B40A216

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## VWejne (Sep 14, 2009)

I have new update. I try ABS coding and I have some less of DCTs
I have problem with basic setting of :

01279 - Longitudinal Acceleration Sensor (G251) 
005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation

on this step :

[53 - Parking Brake]
[Basic Settings - 04]
Group 020
[Go!]
Activate the Basic Setting.
[ON/OFF/Next]


of group 20 I have error. I don't know why. 

If somebody can help me with other DCTs please help me here is autotest :

Sunday,18,December,2011,14:58:15:59525
VCDS Version: Release 11.11.0
Data version: 20111111



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 3C0
Scan: 01 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 25 37 42 44 46 4F 52 53 55 56 5D 62
72 76 77 7D

VIN: WVWZZZ3CZ6P161611 

01-Engine -- Status: Malfunction 0010
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: Malfunction 0010
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
37-Navigation -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
4F-Centr. Electr. II -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
53-Parking Brake -- Status: Malfunction 0010
55-Xenon Range -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
5D-Operations -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000
76-Park Assist -- Status: OK 0000
77-Telephone -- Status: Malfunction 0010
7D-Aux. Heat -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: Redir Fail!
Part No SW: 03G 906 021 MR HW: 028 101 211 9
Component: R4 2,0L EDC G000SG 9389 
Revision: --H02--- Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Coding: 0000072
Shop #: WSC 66565 257 00032
VCID: 7BF0517F3AFE7F6

2 Faults Found:
006215 - Please check DTC Memory of ABS Controller 
P1847 - 000 - 
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 214362 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2017.14.00
Time: 14:24:31

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 798 /min
Speed: 0.0 km/h
(no units): 3.00
Voltage: 13.91 V
(no units): 0.00
Bin. Bits: 00000000
Angle: 0.000°

050199 - Implausible Data Received from Parking Brake Control Module 
U0417 - 000 - 
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 214362 km
Time Indication: 0
 Date: 2017.14.00
Time: 14:24:31

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 798 /min
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Load: 0.0 %
Voltage: 13.91 V
Bin. Bits: 00001000
Torque: 139.1 Nm
Bin. Bits: 0 01 0

Readiness: 0 0 0 0 1 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 3C0-614-095-C2.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 614 095 P HW: 3C0 614 095 P
Component: ESP 440 C2 H015 0003 
Revision: H015 Serial number: 0667001597
Coding: 0000296
Shop #: WSC 12345 123 12345
VCID: 2F68B52FBE06536

1 Fault Found:
01279 - Longitudinal Acceleration Sensor (G251) 
005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 1K0-820-047.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 820 047 JC HW: 1K0 820 047 JC
Component: Climatic PQ35 142 1111 
Revision: 00142012 Serial number: 00000000000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 6ED6682B798C1AE

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3C0-937-049-30-H.lbl
Part No SW: 3C8 937 049 Q HW: 3C8 937 049 Q
Component: Bordnetz-SG H55 X820 
Revision: 00H55000 Serial number: 00000016100179
Coding: EF828F8700281000280000000F000000000F5C4164401120000000000000
Shop #: WSC 12345 123 12345
VCID: 3F88E56F6E66A36

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 3C1 955 119 Labels: 1KX-955-119.CLB
Component: Wischer VW461 012 0503 
Coding: 00063445
Shop #: WSC 12345 

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 1K0 955 559 T Labels: 1K0-955-559-AF.CLB
Component: RegenLichtSens 011 1110 
Coding: 00483661
Shop #: WSC 12345 

1 Fault Found:
03267 - Unlocking of Hatch / Trunk Lid 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101100
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 204
Mileage: 214362 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2017.14.00
Time: 14:38:00

Freeze Frame:
ON 
Voltage: 14.25 V
ON 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 
ON 


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 3C0-909-605.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 909 605 J HW: 3C0 909 605 J
Component: 04 AIRBAG VW8 029 2521 
Revision: 09029000 Serial number: 003A2P095SUQ 
Coding: 0012340
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
VCID: 2D54AF27B40A216

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 3C0-953-549-SW20.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 953 549 E HW: 3C0 953 549 E
Component: J0527 0015 
Revision: 00004000 Serial number: 3C9953507P 
Coding: 0000111
Shop #: WSC 00779 779 00779
VCID: 2E56A82BB90C5AE

Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
Component: E0221 002 0010

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 3C8-920-xxx-17.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 920 872 G HW: 3C0 920 872 G
Component: KOMBI H03 0305 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 160F00
Shop #: WSC 12345 123 12345
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04052
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW46.rod
VCID: 295C5B3748E23D6

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 3C0-907-530.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 907 530 F HW: PPðýÝå
Component: J533__Gateway P 0090 
Revision: P Serial number: 1100
Coding: F9817F1E4026039002
Shop #: WSC 00779 779 00779
VCID: 24424A03E7C0E0E

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 3C0-959-433-25.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 959 433 K HW: 3C0 959 433 K
Component: IMMO 038 0367 
Revision: 00038000 Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Shop #: WSC 131071 1023 2097151
VCID: 326EBC5BAD347EE

Part No: 3C0 905 861 D
Component: ELV 024 0370
3C0905861D ELV 024 0370 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation Labels: None
Part No SW: 1K0 035 191 D HW: 1K0 035 191 D
Component: J401 0303 
Revision: 00018000 Serial number: VWZ1Z2G7476517
Coding: 0043400
Shop #: WSC 05314 000 00000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN2.lbl
Part No: 1K0 959 701 K
Component: Tuer-SG 024 2365 
Coding: 0000247
Shop #: WSC 00779 779 00779
VCID: 3666804B415C62E

2 Faults Found:
00120 - Outside Warning Light/Door exit Light Driver Side 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit
00131 - Outside Door Handle Illumination/mirror Light Driver Side 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x-44.clb
Part No: 1K1 909 144 K
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl.5 D06 1701 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 3360B95F522E776

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 3C0-959-433-46.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 959 433 K HW: 3C0 959 433 K
Component: KSG PQ46 ELV 038 0455 
Revision: 00038000 Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Coding: 10910A080186CE7E38021C1DF0084F0E703C00
Shop #: WSC 12345 123 12345
VCID: 326EBC5BAD347EE

Part No: 1K0 951 605 C
Component: LIN BACKUP HORN H03 1301

Component: NGS n.mounted 

Component: IRUE n.mounted 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 4F: Centr. Electr. II (J533_) Labels: 1K0-907-532.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 532 HW: 3C0 907 951 
Component: J533__Gateway P 0090 
Revision: -------- Serial number: 1100
Coding: 00000000
Shop #: WSC 24086 012 1979136
VCID: E6C6900B117C52E

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN2.lbl
Part No: 1K0 959 702 K
Component: Tuer-SG 024 2365 
Coding: 0000246
Shop #: WSC 00012 000 00000
VCID: 37788D4F46569B6

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 53: Parking Brake Labels: 5N0-907-801.clb
Part No SW: 3C8 907 801 E HW: 3C8 907 801 E
Component: J540 EPB3 VW-15417 0007 
Revision: 010 Serial number: 00000000186890
Coding: 0000057
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
VCID: 2C52A2238F1028E

4 Faults Found:
00474 - Control Module for Immobilizer 
004 - No Signal/Communication - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11100100
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 204
Mileage: 214362 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2017.14.00
Time: 14:37:37

Freeze Frame:
Voltage: 13.80 V
Count: 36
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Hex Value: 0x1270
Hex Value: 0x0001
Hex Value: 0x0101

03182 - Clutch Position Sensor (G476) 
008 - Implausible Signal - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11111000
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 204
Mileage: 214362 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2017.14.00
Time: 14:37:35

Freeze Frame:
Voltage: 13.80 V
Count: 56
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Hex Value: 0x1260
Hex Value: 0x0001
Hex Value: 0x0101

01314 - Engine Control Module 
004 - No Signal/Communication - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11100100
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 204
Mileage: 214362 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2017.14.00
Time: 14:37:40

Freeze Frame:
Voltage: 13.90 V
Count: 73
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Hex Value: 0x1270
Hex Value: 0x0001
Hex Value: 0x0101

01316 - ABS Control Module 
004 - No Signal/Communication - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 204
Mileage: 214362 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2017.14.00
Time: 14:37:36

Freeze Frame:
Voltage: 13.80 V
Count: 74
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Hex Value: 0x1270
Hex Value: 0x0001
Hex Value: 0x0101


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 5M0-907-357-V2.lbl
Part No SW: 5M0 907 357 C HW: 5M0 907 357 C
Component: AFS-Steuergeraet 0142 
Revision: 00H04000 Serial number: 
Coding: 2311169
Shop #: WSC 12345 123 12345
VCID: 3462BA43572070E

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 7L6 941 329 
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul l X018 
Coding: 00000035

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 7L6 941 330 
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul r X018 
Coding: 00000035

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: None
Part No SW: 1K0 035 191 D HW: 1K0 035 191 D
Component: R 0303 
Revision: 00018000 Serial number: VWZ1Z2G7476517
Coding: 0043400
Shop #: WSC 05314 000 00000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 5D: Operations Labels: 3C0-035-151.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 035 151 C HW: 3C0 035 151 C
Component: J738 011 0018 
Revision: 00011000 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 183A6EF32B88B4E

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left Labels: 1K0-959-703-GEN2.lbl
Part No: 1K0 959 703 F
Component: Tuer-SG 021 2432 
Coding: 0000144
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
VCID: 3360B95F522E776

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 1K0-959-704-GEN2.lbl
Part No: 1K0 959 704 F
Component: Tuer-SG 021 2432 
Coding: 0000144
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
VCID: 3462BA43572070E

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 76: Park Assist Labels: 1Z0-919-283.lbl
Part No SW: 1Z0 919 283 B HW: 1Z0 919 283 B
Component: Parkhilfe 4-Kan H04 0020 
Coding: 0000001
Shop #: WSC 131071 1023 2097151
VCID: 3D749F67646AB16

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone Labels: 3C0-035-730.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 035 730 B HW: 5N0 035 730 B
Component: J412 8502 
Revision: 00015000 Serial number: 0000B7A112387
Coding: 0020055
Shop #: WSC 00779 779 00779
VCID: 27585D0F96F60B6

1 Fault Found:
02794 - Cell-Phone Prep. Control Head (E508) 
009 - Open or Short to Ground
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101001
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 204
Mileage: 214362 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2017.14.00
Time: 14:37:39


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 7D: Aux. Heat Labels: 1K0-963-235.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 963 235 E HW: 1K0 963 235 E
Component: PTC-Element 0404 
Revision: 00800000 Serial number: 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 2D54AF27B40A216

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## VWejne (Sep 14, 2009)

any idea for helping me?


----------



## Trflorin (Jun 14, 2015)

Hello!
I know this post is old, but how did you fixed your problem with ABS?
I am having exactly the same errors on 01 Engine, 03 ABS and 53 Parking Brake and I also cannot access channel 20 to adapt 53 Parking Brake.
Thanks!


----------

